# Rules for a LYS .????



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

With all the discussion going on back and forth on a different LYS, I thought it would be nice to try to clear the air and see what others think.

I enjoy going into specialty stores to look, learn and shop. I owned my own pet grooming shop for years and later managed picture framing shops. Both would be considered specialty shops. Each would come with special skills and shop rules that not all of the general public/clientele would be aware of until they used our services. I am sure this would apply to LYS as well.

I have to admit I have had a couple of less than productive visits to specialty shops. One was a scrapbooking store, when I was asked what I was working on and I replied " nothing yet, I like to buy things so when I have time in the future I will be ready". Her response " oh, you're Just A Collector"... Not said in a nice way. Went into a needlepoint store with a friend, salesperson was sitting with another in front of a large stretcher working on a project, never acknowledged us. When I answered in a whisper (apparenty to loud, LOL) to my friend " it's sort of like cross stitch" I was very loudly and snottily corrected by the salesperson "it's NOTHING like cross stitch" . Well, I know that but my friend doesn't do crafts and it was an easy explanation. Understandably I was not in the mood to leave money at either of these businesses.

I want to start off right with LYS. 
Kelly


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:

1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers

I am considering opening a limited yarn store in the fall, and would be happy to compile both sets of "Rules/Suggestions" and email them to everyone who is interested.

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

That's sort of my plan. I think we're going to start a weekly sit and knit for the locals, and then be open one day a week. My service would be having pattern books and yarn around and maybe classes and such. Coffee, tea and conversation. 

I hope to offer yarn online as well, so I use that income to afford to keep the store open. By offering links to videos and other online resources, I hope to provide a one stop online shop for the yarn enthusiast--making it as close to the LYS as you can get online.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

No, LOL.. not expecting to open ANY shops !

Just wondered what to expect t from a LYS. There has been a lengthy discussion going on concerning private lesson vs helping customer in shop.
Should I call ahead to a LYS if I need help ?
Is it OK to bring in a project that I am working on if I didn't buy materials there ?
Is it OK to ask how much experience salesperson has ? Level of expertise ?
Thanks


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Kellanrevere said:


> No, LOL.. not expecting to open ANY shops !
> 
> Just wondered what to expect t from a LYS. There has been a lengthy discussion going on concerning private lesson vs helping customer in shop.
> Should I call ahead to a LYS if I need help ?
> ...


I don't think you should have to call ahead, but don't stop by when you only have 15 minutes, if you want extensive help. If it were my shop, I would have a place where you could sit and knit until someone had time to help you.

It is OK to bring in a project if you didn't buy the materials there ... once ... but after the 4th or 5th time of someone going to Walmart and buying yarn and then coming to the LYS for shop, it would get a little old. At the same time, the LYS should carry some cheaper yarn for those with limited funds.

I guess it should be the salesperson's responsibility to let you know their level of expertise. For example, "I don't crochet, but I've had other customers who did this or this." ... "I've never knitted cables, but other knitters who knit many cables like this kind of stitch holder."

A good LYS salesperson should pay attention to what people do and even ask what they are up to. Maybe they do know something that could help the customer, even if the customer isn't asking. For example if someone is making baby clothes and buys wool yarn, the salesperson should say, "Whoa... do you know that's going to shrink when it washed after the baby pukes on it?"

Those are some thoughts from me!

..Chad


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.


That sounds ideal!!!!!! I wish i lived close to that store


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I frequent a LYS...alot...and am a personal friend of the owner and another woman who works there....
It's amazing what goes on! LOL

I would call ahead if I needed a sit down kind of help...if you have general questions...stop in and ask.

I think it's alot to ask for alot of help with a project that you didn't purchase the yarn at that store...general questions should be answered politely.

Our store offers "classes" two days a week...they are 2 hrs. Long for $10....you get one on one help with your project...plus she always has helpful hints she shares...you make great friends...encouragement...and you get to see what other people are making...we always have show and tell when we finish something...

They also have free knitting on Sundays...just sit, knit and visit...

I've seen people come in and expect the ladies to give detailed explanations on things...then announce that's not how they want to do it and flounce out...others come in and practically demand things....special order yarns and never come and get them....want them to carry different yarns...let's face it...no one store can have them all!

I love this store and ladys that work there! Yes the yarn is expensive....but I feel it's worth it...

Julie


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> That's sort of my plan. I think we're going to start a weekly sit and knit for the locals, and then be open one day a week. My service would be having pattern books and yarn around and maybe classes and such. Coffee, tea and conversation.
> 
> I hope to offer yarn online as well, so I use that income to afford to keep the store open. By offering links to videos and other online resources, I hope to provide a one stop online shop for the yarn enthusiast--making it as close to the LYS as you can get online.


When my LYS closed (she moved to FL) I was at a loss. Then when I had to go to a specialty shoe store (I was having custom inserts put in) I found a new LYS. Both stores were in a strip mall I'd never shopped in before. I love it! The lady who helped me was friendly AND helpful, and in one corner there were comfortable chairs and tables, which looked inviting. When I picked out the yarn I wanted, and was paying at the register, she invited me to bring my yarn and knit and visit anytime. I told her I had quite a stash, and might not always use their yarn. She said that was no problem. They also gave lessons, which I might consider as I've never done anything very complicated. They really made me feel at home, which I think is important.
Rosie


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

When knitting items for the grand kids I usually use something that is hardly and very washable. Most of the LYS don't carry the more inexpensive yarns that I may need. I find myself going on-line looking for patterns and using the video's when I have questions. If I could find a shop that would let me use my own yarn first I'd be more likely to come back and purchase something more expensive for myself.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Very probably the greatest advice anyone could give to either owners or customers is, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

every store sets it's own rules and has it's own ambiance... Some stores do not offer detailed help for projects that were not purchased there but many have a spot to come and knit - anything - and the ladies that do that are often very experienced and more than happy to help a newbie...... Many stores also have a small charge to come work on your UFO's and recieve support and help with problems. When offering a class on a certain subject/project, it is often required that you purchase the supplies there or there is a supply fee for the class and they supply needed yarn... I know one of our local shops has just opened a tea bar within the store as well. It pretty much rings true that you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar....

As a customer,,,,, be polite. It is very rude to gasp at the prices or make comments..... Enjoy the beautiful fibers, admire the nice tools... It is perfectly all right to ask if there might be a less expensive yarn that you could substitute for a particular pattern - check out the sale area - let the saleslady know that you are on a budget. You certainly don't have to buy, but don't be tacky about it. Yarn stores try to carry some of the more unique yarns and they aren't cheap. A GOOD yarn store will try to have something to accomodate everyone.....


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I went to a LYS that is across town, but looking for something different. Ladies were sitting around a table at the door, knitting and chatting. No one said, come in, can I help you, nothing. So, I looked around for about 15 min., was never acknowledged, so, I left. I felt like I was invisible. They seemed to be a clique.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

My one and only visit to a lys was not a pleasant one either. The ladies were knitting along and when I had a question they acted like I was disturbing them. Finally one did get up and helped me but she wasn't very nice. Needless to say I haven't been back. However, I recieved and email from another lys that I have yet to visit but will one day and she seemed happy to have me come to her establishment.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Kellanrevere said:
> 
> 
> > No, LOL.. not expecting to open ANY shops !
> ...


Your shop sounds inviting and friendly, just like mine. It sounds like a place I would go to often and probably leave some of my credit card/debit card. Ours has all of that plus knitting groups that are open to new people and KAL's meet there. That keeps knitters coming in who also browse and feel and then just have to have that yarn. Of course then sometimes you need needles, stitch markers or other things you accidentally left at home so you buy them there. Where in SD? I live next door in MN.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Kellanrevere said:
> 
> 
> > No, LOL.. not expecting to open ANY shops !
> ...


Ohh I like your ideas Chad. I wish I lived closer I would surely be in your shop happily knitting away. Get those rules printed up, They should be circulated to all LYS's in the world. One more thing, good for all small businesses. Know your clientel! the better you understand their needs, the better you both can be served. Now let's get busy on some rules for customers. I've encountered some nasty characters posing as customers when visiting small businesses.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Local yarn store. I live in England too and I think I have de-coded all the abbreviations by now. Wish I had access to some of the yarn shops in USA but going there on holiday next year with a very roomy suitcase!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Angela. A LYS is local yarn store


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it is unreasonable to expect the Local Yarn Store to help you without warning when the shop is busy- both for the other customers and because they do need to make money. But if no one is there than it would good if they would (as long as it is not abused, they should not have to spend ages with someone for no benefit to the business). But most importantely they should be willing to offer help.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Local Yarn Store


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

In economic and stressful times like this....I think one has to be very giving..and I understand making a living but..on the other hand the store owner wants to generate goodwill and encourage new people to try new things..that might mean some FREE support and if you give that then perhaps the next project the person will return and buy patterns and materials from your store..
I think a place where people could gather and chat and not feel Pressure is key and also CLEANLINESS...and ORGANIZATION....and yes when I walk into a store I want to be noticed but not stalked...it's all about balance and word of mouth. I was in the service industry over 30 years and I have seen it all..

Good luck!


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


It's a Local Yarn Store. There hasn't been one in my town since the 1970s, so these conversations confuse me too.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

To my mind, the one thing that will keep customers coming back to a store, (no matter what it is ), is courtesy. A good morning/afternoon when a customer enters the shop, even if the shop owner/worker is already serving, it doesn't take a second to look up and acknowledge that you've entered the store. Say something like I'll be with you in a minute, but then return to the first customer and don't rush that person. Every customer should be made to feel valued. If help is required other than purchasing, then offer it with a pleasant attitude. If the store is too busy, explain to the customer requiring help that at the moment it's a bit busy, but if you'd like to wait or come back a little later on. That sort of thing. Every customer potentially provides your bread and butter, so they shouldn't be treated rudely or in an off hand way. 
As for the customer, they also need to realise that they are not the only person coming into the store, and that they will get much better help and service if they too are pleasant and polite. It takes two to tango and if one person is offhand or rude, (no matter which side) then the relationship has broken down before it's even begun.
Sadly today, too many people are out for themselves and don't care at all for anyone else. It's so sad All that's needed is courtesy.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Angela, I sometimes get befuddled too with abbreviations. Its local Yarn Store. Once someone tells me I think "oh Yeh" of course.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

One thing I think I would look for, is if owner wanted to teach knit/crochet/whatever, then a second salesperson should be available, or the teacher should arrange lessons out of normal opening hours. How can any one person give a good service to both pupil and customer, however well meaning?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Angela, I am English, from Croydon Surrey. LYS is Local Yarn Shop. I know this question has been asked by a good number of people, but if you are making a comment it would be nice to have your question answered, 

I dislike the Fireball Dave's item because, noone on that site will really read what is written properly and I think a question asked should be a question answered. Sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I was on my way to visit my daughter in MA and stopped at a LYS on the way. There were people in a corner talking and knitting different projects. It was a nice feeling. The woman at the desk asked if I needed help and I said not yet and she said o.k. I told here I had some sashay and couldn't get started knitting my scarf. She stopped to show me how to get it started, even though she didn't sell Sashay. I was so impressed that I did purchase some yarn and wil stop in again. It is too far away for me to go very often, but I know what to expect when I do stop in.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Where in SD? I live next door in MN.


I'm in Britton, 38 miles from MN. Straight west of Browns Valley.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> In economic and stressful times like this....I think one has to be very giving..and I understand making a living but..on the other hand the store owner wants to generate goodwill and encourage new people to try new things..that might mean some FREE support and if you give that then perhaps the next project the person will return and buy patterns and materials from your store..
> I think a place where people could gather and chat and not feel Pressure is key and also CLEANLINESS...and ORGANIZATION....and yes when I walk into a store I want to be noticed but not stalked...it's all about balance and word of mouth. I was in the service industry over 30 years and I have seen it all..
> 
> Good luck!


You hit the nail on the head. I am sure the customer would understand if he has to wait in line for help as long as he is acknowledged and maybe a place to sit an knit or have a cup or coffee/tea. I have had to do this at one of our LYS's although they did not have a place to sit and wait. They are moving to a larger building, right, expanding growing out of the old one. They talk of having a place to sit and knit/wait for help. They are moving this weekend. I can hardly wait to go to the new store. i have bought yarn and taken classes there. They are always willing to help and enjoy seeing your finished projects. They greet you, me by name since I frequent it often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Angela, I am English, from Croydon Surrey. LYS is Local Yarn Shop. I know this question has been asked by a good number of people, but if you are making a comment it would be nice to have your question answered,
> 
> I dislike the Fireball Dave's item because, noone on that site will really read what is written properly and I think a question asked should be a question answered. Sorry if I offend anyone.


Yours was the fouth direct answer and one more subtle so as you say is important to read what is written properly.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck, I notice you are in Oregon, anywhere near Ashland? There is a fabulous yarn shop there I believe its called Websters, very nice people. I live in So. Cal but love to go to Ashland for the Shakespeare Festival and go to their LYS. We have several here and there are a couple of very snooty ones so I stay away from them. :-D


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


I am relatively new to KP & am a UK resident. It took me a little time to realise LYS means Local Yarn Store!! What we call a Wool Shop here in the UK. However, what was once a common sight on every town high street has all but disappeared & not many towns have a specialist wool shop any more. We have one in Hitchin but it has very limited opening hours & their range is very small. I use the knitting department of my local John Lewis store, or buy all my stuff on line these days. How I miss the old style wool shops!!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

LYS is Local Yarn Shop or Local Yarn Store


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

LYS means local yarn shop.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is the list I have so far. I think we are short on the "rules" for customers. It's a two way street, and we customers need to cut the store owner some slack as well.

*Local Yarn Store Proprietor Rules*
1. friendly AND helpful
2. comfortable chairs and tables
3. carry some inexpensive yarns
4. Acknowledge customers - noticed but not stalked 
5. dont expect to give paid lessons and be the only one in the shop at the same time
6. a place to sit an knit or have a cup or coffee/tea
7. support both crochet and knit -- other yarn/fiber related activities

*Local Yarn Store Customer Rules*
1. Dont bring outside yarn/projects in and expect help _too much_
2. be polite - Dont gasp at pricesexpensive yarn is expensive
3. Be willing to WAIT once youve been acknowledged

For me good customer service has always meant "setting expectations" ... this means good communication and letting everyone know what is happening and why.

Again, we still need to focus on some rules for customers.

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

Angela: Local Yarn Store - From my experience every one is unique. I was in retail (jewelry store and 2 Hallmark stores) for 28 years. "Wonderful" stores in general are few and far between. Customers can either be wonderful or crabby. Clerks can either be helpful or horrible. When everyone is having a good day the experience is to good to ever forget - when someone is NOT having a good day - look out. It is VERY challenging to run a store - people will take advantage of your generosity. That is just the way the world is. I do however think a store like Chad is describing sounds wonderful. My daughter just finished writing a 100 page doctoral thesis. She and another student would hang out at a coffee shop all day on Sundays and write together. No distractions being at home and company for each other. They got tons done - they purchased coffee and food every couple hours while they were there. It was good for them and good for the coffee shop. This is what a LYS should be - good for the customers and good for the owners. If everyone is respectful of each other - it will work! OK off my soapbox! I love this group and their discussions - you are all those "good customers"!!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

local yarn shop....took me awhile to get all the symbols too...LOL (laugh out loud)


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


LYS=Local Yarn Store. Took me a long time to figure it out, also. We don't have one near us.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

When I had my shop in the SF Bay Area, we alway stood ready to help with problems when they walked through the door. Of course, helping may get interruped with needing to help customers who are looking to buy. 

We had an iron-clad poliocy that customer service came first, that we should be friendly and encouraging.

Regarding help with yarn purchased elsewhere. Yes, we were happy to help, but there was always some grumbling from the staff if the customer was rude or demanding. We also offered a weekly group called "Knitting 911" where people could come and get help with a current project.

Lyn in NC


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

It seems I've come in late to this conversation (I get updates via e-mail)but I find all this very interesting. I've been crocheting for about 30 years on and off but I just started knitting about two weeks ago. My daughter got me interested, but I didn't actually pick up the needles until we found a wonderful little shop called Never Enough Yarn about thirty minutes from us. The people are friendly and polite without being pushy. They offer this wonderful class (one of a few types of classes), where for $10 they give you a skein of yarn, a set of wooden needles (size 8) and teach you to cast on and do the knit (and if you're ready the purl) stitch. With the two hour time constraint, I didn't fee ready to purl, so I am working on a knit only scarf. But I have been back there two or three time to buy needles and on my second visit, the one where I attended the class, I bought two more skeins of the yarn they gave me for free. (They didn't just hand me any old cheap yarn, but let me pick from a range of yarns at the lower price range. I love the yarn I chose). They have great customer service, little snacks available, some pattern books, loads of yarn, hooks, needles and other accessories and two places to sit and knit. If they don't have enough of what you need, they will order it for you. Their only drawback, and it is very minor, is that you can't order from them online. I love them there and think they are a model LYS. Just my two cents. )

God bless...


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Here is the list I have so far. I think we are short on the "rules" for customers. It's a two way street, and we customers need to cut the store owner some slack as well.
> 
> *Local Yarn Store Proprietor Rules*
> 1. friendly AND helpful
> ...


I love these rules, but would like to add that sometimes we crocheters (I've just recently started knitting) feel a little out of place in some LYS. Maybe consider making sure there are some pattern books and materials available for crocheting as well as for knitting, as well as an attitude that acknowledges that crochet is just as wonderful as knitting. :wink: Just a thought.

God bless


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I've only been in one LYS where the owners weren't nice, and, unfortunately, it was my most local one. The original owner and her DH were lovely, but when she brought in partners, not so much. When my DH went to buy me a gift card, he was ignored in favor of an impromptu knitting group (not a class), and when he finally spoke up, they didn't have any cards just then. That part might have been ok, except that it took 2 more trips in before they had any, and then... they were just a computer printout! The store did have a good selection of prices, but the newer owners had different visions for the shop and it dissolved.


----------



## Rumi (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Angela, LYS stands for local yarn shop.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a small craft and yarn shop and I treat people like I want to be treated. I speak to people when they come in. If I am busy I tell them if I can help them just let me know. I am country. I came from a farm in the mountains of NY. I now live in the mountains on the outskirts of Asheville, NC. We have fun at my shop. I help people even if they did not buy their project from me. Usually they come back and start buying from me. If I don't have what they want I try to order what they want, and then call them when it comes in. They even send their friends. I guess that is the way to build your business. Sometimes people come in just to say hello. I try to make people feel welcome. A lot of them become friends. If I go in a store and am ignored I just don't go back. Most of the time the bigger stores have people working in a department that have no clue as to what they are even selling. They don't care because they are there for the pay and not to help anyone.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

shadowlight said:


> I love these rules, but would like to add that sometimes we crocheters (I've just recently started knitting) feel a little out of place in some LYS. Maybe consider making sure there are some pattern books and materials available for crocheting as well as for knitting, as well as an attitude that acknowledges that crochet is just as wonderful as knitting. :wink: Just a thought.
> 
> God bless


I added crocheting to the list by modifying it in my original post. Thank you.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

CHARLENEGENTRY said:


> I have a small craft and yarn shop and I treat people like I want to be treated. I speak to people when they come in. If I am busy I tell them if I can help them just let me know. I am country. I came from a farm in the mountains of NY. I now live in the mountains on the outskirts of Asheville, NC. We have fun at my shop. I help people even if they did not buy their project from me. Usually they come back and start buying from me. If I don't have what they want I try to order what they want, and then call them when it comes in. They even send their friends. I guess that is the way to build your business. Sometimes people come in just to say hello. I try to make people feel welcome. A lot of them become friends. If I go in a store and am ignored I just don't go back. Most of the time the bigger stores have people working in a department that have no clue as to what they are even selling. They don't care because they are there for the pay and not to help anyone.


As a shop owner, maybe you could help us develop the list of 'Rules' for customers. Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


I am laughing because I had to ask the same question when I got on this site. LYS is local yarn shop. Now you don't have to wonder any more. Hugs and happy knitting!


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

CHARLENEGENTRY said:


> I have a small craft and yarn shop and I treat people like I want to be treated. I speak to people when they come in. If I am busy I tell them if I can help them just let me know. I am country. I came from a farm in the mountains of NY. I now live in the mountains on the outskirts of Asheville, NC. We have fun at my shop. I help people even if they did not buy their project from me. Usually they come back and start buying from me. If I don't have what they want I try to order what they want, and then call them when it comes in. They even send their friends. I guess that is the way to build your business. Sometimes people come in just to say hello. I try to make people feel welcome. A lot of them become friends. If I go in a store and am ignored I just don't go back. Most of the time the bigger stores have people working in a department that have no clue as to what they are even selling. They don't care because they are there for the pay and not to help anyone.


I'd love to visit your shop. You sound like a place I'd like to spend time (and money) in.

I wish you every success.
God bless...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I sometimes think a LYS should start as a knitting group and go from there. I have worked in a LYS and like a relaxed atmosphere. A table or sitting area for knitters. Who by the way can also help answer questions and give suggestions. I don't like the "only use their yarn" part, most people are on a budget and can't afford the expensive yarns or don't have the experience of using them. Help them first then they will come back, for the most part, and get the more expensive yarn or take a class. I love to knit, that is what I like to pass on to others. I think a good store will pull in the customers more with a good attitude and friendly place and helpful people. Without the people you'd have no store.


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> shadowlight said:
> 
> 
> > I love these rules, but would like to add that sometimes we crocheters (I've just recently started knitting) feel a little out of place in some LYS. Maybe consider making sure there are some pattern books and materials available for crocheting as well as for knitting, as well as an attitude that acknowledges that crochet is just as wonderful as knitting. :wink: Just a thought.
> ...


Thank you. 

God bless...


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Shadowlight...your LYS sounds wonderful...the idea of $10.00 getting you a skein of yarn,set of needles and a lesson...that is fabulous! I would also like to agree with your statement...that sometimes crocheters are left feeling out of place in a LYS. Having crocheted for 40 years, and knitting for three...I have had this happen to me. In some...but NOT all LYS, I have been treated with disdain when I mentioned that I was crocheting a project. Crocheters buy yarn as well. Courtesy goes a long way...on all sides, in all places.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

My LYS is about 12 miles away. The owner offers "sit and knit" on Tuesday mornings and Thursday evenings. Three of us went to her Tuesday morning "class" about 3 years ago (we were the only ones there) and over the years we have brought about 15 more regular people into the group. These new people were shoppers that we coerced into joining us.

It is a great group and I think we have helped the owners business by being nice to any customers that come into the shop. 

The owner offers coffee, tea etc. and goodies. We also bring treats and we clean up after ourselves leaving her sit and knit area as neat as it was before we came.

I do have a LYS that is much closer to me but, the owner and employees are nasty and unfriendly.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Lys = local yarn shop...
And don't feel ignorant...not everyone knows internet shorthand


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a very odd LYS. Ok selection of yarn but hours are inconsistent so you never know if they will be open when you go (and it's not that close); owner/ clerks are not very experienced knitters; they charge to just go and sit & knit; and the latest experience was an eye-opener. No notions were to be seen (not even needles). I needed needle end protectors and asked for them. The woman pulled a few out from behind the counter explaining these were all they had -- they couldn't keep many in stock because they don't sell many. Presumably that is the story with all their notions. Well -duh! - put them out on a rack where they can be seen and people will buy them. 

Another thing I would say, as I've had experience with quilt stores and I think the same is true for LYS -- samples, samples, samples! I think people are more likely to buy when they see how the beautiful (and yes, maybe expensive) yarn knits up.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

LYS= local yarn shop/store


Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

It's funny. I travel 18 miles past my LYS to go to one in the next town. It's the warmest and friendliest place I've ever been...including Disney World. If the owner is busy one of us will help answer questions. We all feel as if it's our store and that's the way the owner wants it. We all spend plenty of money there to keep her in business but I'm not afraid to work on something I haven't bought there. Theresa is wonderful and if you are ever in Lenoir City Tennessee you should drop in and knit a spell.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

CHARLENEGENTRY said:


> I have a small craft and yarn shop and I treat people like I want to be treated. I speak to people when they come in. If I am busy I tell them if I can help them just let me know. I am country. I came from a farm in the mountains of NY. I now live in the mountains on the outskirts of Asheville, NC. We have fun at my shop. I help people even if they did not buy their project from me. Usually they come back and start buying from me. If I don't have what they want I try to order what they want, and then call them when it comes in. They even send their friends. I guess that is the way to build your business. Sometimes people come in just to say hello. I try to make people feel welcome. A lot of them become friends. If I go in a store and am ignored I just don't go back. Most of the time the bigger stores have people working in a department that have no clue as to what they are even selling. They don't care because they are there for the pay and not to help anyone.


We are hoping to make a trip in May to the Asheville area. Would love to visit your shop while we are there!! Please PM with the name and hours and so on, making our list and checking it twice with what all we want to see and do! :wink: 
Marianne


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

I would like a yarn store that carried a variety of yarn, not just high end items. And one that allowed access to notions. My LYS keeps needles and such behind the counter and you cannot really look and compare easily.
I would like also not to feel taken advantage of. I know that LYS's have to charge more than big box stores or the internet but when their prices are double or triple, I feel that price gouging is happening. Above all, I would like to feel welcomed and respected.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

LYS means local yarn store


----------



## iklock (May 31, 2011)

Since no one has answered you yet, I will try. Nobody has actually explained here what an LYS is (that I have seen), but my GUESS is that it is short for Local Yarn Store (or Shop). Someone will most likely correct me now if I'm wrong. :roll:

A newbie and lurker.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi! Where are you going to go in the USA?
You probably know you can google 'yarn stores name of town, name of state and it will come up with some. And you can always go to ravelrydotcom and ask people in the area what LYS they like.

I live near Salt Lake City, Utah and we had a yarn shop hop. I went to 7!!! and it was fun, I didn't like one, loved 3 and the others were in between. And they didn't include all of them! Seven was plenty for a hop. If you come to Utah let me know! I'll take you round.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes LYS means Local Yarn Shop


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh how I must tell of my LYS. It is in a coffee shop, chairs and tables a plenty, sofa and love seat for that sink in and get comfortable feeling. Yarns of all kinds, notions and knitting trinkets abound. Friendly and helpful owners. Always people sitting around knitting. More crochet items and classes being added to meet the demand. If the owners are unavailable to help some with a problem, there is usually someone there knitting or crocheting that can help. And it is thriving. Love to go and just knit. They have open knitting on Monday evenings and the place is always full ( anywhere from 5 to 50 people). I also have a group that meets there on Wednesday mornings. There are many groups over the course of the week that come to knit/crochet. They have many samples that inspire you to try something new. They will help you regardless of where you purchased your yarn, because they know you will be buying something from them in the future. Love my LYS!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Phyllis said:


> I went to a LYS that is across town, but looking for something different. Ladies were sitting around a table at the door, knitting and chatting. No one said, come in, can I help you, nothing. So, I looked around for about 15 min., was never acknowledged, so, I left. I felt like I was invisible. They seemed to be a clique.


I had to think about some of the abbreviations used on this site. LYS stands for Local Yarn Store. DH is Dear Hubby. DGC Dear Grandchild.....andd on and on. For those of us who text only with great concentration and then only if we can't get out of it....its a stretch. 
One of the things I really enoy about this site is reading the different language used for knitting jargon. Viva la difference' Joan 8060


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Funny, Angela, but the same thing happened to me on this site - I finally figured out it means Local Yarn Shop. As opposed to chain store, I assume. Our experiences in local yarn shop are somehow more vivid partly because they are - or at least should be - more personal. So the atmosphere in the shop - and how people feel they are treated when they enter - is really important because one can easily be the only customer in the shop at the time. Or one can easily feel like the odd one out, if the shop owner and a couple of best friends ignore the new girl. Or, as some of the writers on this thread have said, if the owner actually snubs or insults the customer - which I felt happened to me in one shop. On this thread, people are ruminating about what they like to find in such a shop, what makes them want to come back, and what makes them want to run screaming.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Our local yarn shop is also a quilt shop with classes offered in lots of quilting projects, but also in Knitting/crocheting. There is a large selection of yarn, supplies and recently a knitting club was formed. But it is not only knitting but any project you are working on. Someone is always there who can help with problems, and it is just a fun place. I have been knitting for 45 plus years and always learn something new. It is a great place, in a small lake town and very worthwhile to drive to from a 50 mile radious. I learned to knit on dp needles and 4 at a time and now do lots of socks! And other small projects also.


----------



## karenknitt (Mar 14, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.


If you do this, I will be very tempted to emigrate nearby ha ha


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

There is an LYS in our city that has a designated time when you can come in and sit and knit, get some help. BUT, they charged $15 for the 2 hours!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess the best thing I could say about the LYS happened in when a gentleman named Richard owned a tiny shop near us. He understood his clients and the economy. He would help us find suitable patterns for our skill level and then let us purchase our yarn one ball at a time. He would put the required number of balls in a bag with our name on it and we would drop by each payday and pick up another ball till our project was done (I just discovered a small bag with the date (1973, my name & Phone # with 3 balls of astra) that were going to be matching hats & mitts for the sweaters I had knitted for my girls. What a loss when he passed and the shop was closed. I no longer have a LYS closer than an hour. They carry high end patterns with required yarns but several of the salesgirls will take the time to help with a problem or suggest a less expensive alternate yarn. Because of these girls I do go back when I'm in the area and will purchase yarn for special projects and I do recommend them to others.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

My favorite store unfortunately is 90 miles away so seldom get there. My first visit there my friend and I were welcomed by all including the ladies gathered at the table knitting. They insisted we have cake and ice cream with them to celebrate one of the "girls" birthday. Helpful but also allowed to look on your own without someone hovering over you. This store is in Champaign Illinois so if your ever that way, stop in, they will welcome you with open arms.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds exactly like one of the LYS stores in my area!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> I frequent a LYS...alot...and am a personal friend of the owner and another woman who works there....
> It's amazing what goes on! LOL
> 
> I would call ahead if I needed a sit down kind of help...if you have general questions...stop in and ask.
> ...


Wow! I would have jumped at the chance for a knitting class for $10 an hour. The store here had someone (not an employee) who would give one on one classes for $22/hr. That is why I never took a sock knitting class. After the cost of the yarn (before Michael's etc carried sock yarn), the needles, and the class, I decided my friend wasn't going to be getting any handmade socks from me.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

LYS is a local yarn store. I agree with calling ahead to ask if you can get extensive help. If you drop in, you should expect a greeting and a willingness to help when the salesperson is free. After offering help or if there is no time for additional one-on-one help, I would love to see LYS offer a free printed copy of common stitches. And if they are secure enough to do it, I would like to have them recommend a you tube video of the particular stitch the customer is asking about. That kind of help would certainly bring me back.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Phyllis said:


> I went to a LYS that is across town, but looking for something different. Ladies were sitting around a table at the door, knitting and chatting. No one said, come in, can I help you, nothing. So, I looked around for about 15 min., was never acknowledged, so, I left. I felt like I was invisible. They seemed to be a clique.


If you weren't in a different state, I'd swear you visited my LYS. That's exactly what happened to me the first time I visited.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Local Yarn Shop


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Bottom line ..if you're in the retail industry bitchiness is never an option! treat your sustomers like you want to be treated and if you're having a tough day say so and apologize in advance if you seem a little out of sorts.I know it must be really hard to deal with some people but that is to be expected in that field!thus I never worked in retail,I am too vocal in my opinions!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

My LYS has plenty of comfortable seating, either for knitting or visiting, and lots of people helping out. Class schedules are available in person or online, there are lots of pattern books to peruse, and yarn to die for!


----------



## kathie123 (Oct 6, 2011)

i am very lucky that in my area there are 3 lys. they all carry various yarns and brand names. 2 are highly friendly and extremely helpful, the other depends on the day and who is working. of course i am also lucky that joannes, michaels, and hobby lobby are within 1/4 of a mile of each other on the same road. my favorite yarns are vanna, deborah norville and the encore brands.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is my latest experiance with a LYS....
WONDERFUL to say the least.. we were driving through the town of Florence Oregon.. and hubby and I are looking for the shop.. I heard from a member here that they had a real nice one and I wanted to see.... well it was closed so on our way back through town the next day we stopped and it was still closed... hubby said lets see what their hours are and go get something to eat and then we could go back.. Well the owner was in the shop and she came and opened the door... and asked if I needed anything.. at first I wasn't going to go in... but said that I really did need some DPN's and she asked me to come in and she sold me the needles I needed... the store was amazing.. I just wanted to shop and shop... but I didn't want to take advantage of her good nature.. I told her we were looking to relocate somewhere up the coast and she told me of several company's that would be a good place for us to put our applications in.. I was so thrilled with this little shop... I'll go back often.. problem at this point is that its a good 2 hour drive... so some day if all goes well it will be a hop skip and a jump....LOL


----------



## Meryl (Oct 7, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


LYS is local yarn store.


----------



## jac761 (Dec 5, 2011)

Local Yarn Store


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Lys means local yarn shop


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Very probably the greatest advice anyone could give to either owners or customers is, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


So true. Having owned and operated a LCS for several years I learned much about people.....some are polite and friendly some are not......"it's the nature of the beast". I figure the ones who are not are having a bad day and I try to maintain my own dignity, be polite and hope that perhaps tomorrow will be a better day for them. (and me)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Golly I must be really dumb, What is: "LYS", "UFO", "GD" the list goes on, "LOL" I don't text and I think these abbreviations? are words for texting and is there a guide to these? God I feel ignorant, not with the times. Could you all explain to a failing in the brain 68 year old knitter? he he.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds great to me! A area of sofas, straight chairs and a rocker or two with a fireplace, lots of all kinds of yarn and supplies, small kitchen area, classroom area and bookshelves full of books. Pure heaven! Would be nice to have a sheep or alpaca outside with a patio area with tables and chairs.


----------



## norseknit (Mar 26, 2012)

LYS - Local Yarn Store/Shop- it took me a few searches to find the translation, UFO - Unfinished project; LOL - lots of laughs. These acronyms will become familiar eventually. Use the search option at the top of the page to find more.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

LYS = local yarn store


----------



## kia123 (Mar 28, 2012)

LYS ....Local Yarn Shop


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Deep down inside I have always wanted to open my own yarn shop. It would have books and tables for people to work on projects. My yarns would range across the board to accommodate different people. I would also have a good accessory section.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> every store sets it's own rules and has it's own ambiance... Some stores do not offer detailed help for projects that were not purchased there but many have a spot to come and knit - anything - and the ladies that do that are often very experienced and more than happy to help a newbie...... Many stores also have a small charge to come work on your UFO's and recieve support and help with problems. When offering a class on a certain subject/project, it is often required that you purchase the supplies there or there is a supply fee for the class and they supply needed yarn... I know one of our local shops has just opened a tea bar within the store as well. It pretty much rings true that you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar....
> 
> As a customer,,,,, be polite. It is very rude to gasp at the prices or make comments..... Enjoy the beautiful fibers, admire the nice tools... It is perfectly all right to ask if there might be a less expensive yarn that you could substitute for a particular pattern - check out the sale area - let the saleslady know that you are on a budget. You certainly don't have to buy, but don't be tacky about it. Yarn stores try to carry some of the more unique yarns and they aren't cheap. A GOOD yarn store will try to have something to accomodate everyone.....


Very true, dreamweaver. Another thing that we need to be aware of in shopping at a LYS. They cannot stay in business if the majority of their sales are dependent upon the sale of less expensive yarns. They can never compete with the big box stores on those yarn prices. The LYS cannot buy at the same low price that the big box stores buy at. Many struggle just to stay in business. While we think that $80 +/- for a sale is outragously high, that will often be the only sale they make that day and their profit on that sale won't even take care of the day's overhead. These stores are what is known as "hobby stores" and the owners are in business because they love the hobby and they know from the get-go that they aren't going to make much money. Give them a break, they have bad days just like the rest of us.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the acronym knowledge and also where to go to clear it up for this old duffer. he he. love it. I will try to use them. Makes typing easier, huh????


----------



## auntdarla (Mar 15, 2012)

Lilysmom, You are so right...courtesy and respect go a long way, for both the customer and sales staff. With regard to crocheters being treated less respectfully than knitters; I have crocheted since I was a child and loved it, but always wanted to learn how to knit. Seven years ago, I took a beginning knitting class and was quickly addicted. The two crafts yield a different kind of fabric, but (what a revelation!) they completely complement one another. I volunteer at a wonderful yarn shop where friendliness and courtesy are the norm, but unfortunately there is some predjudice in favor of knitting. Nevertheless, I just keep on using knitting and crochet together (for example, a plain garter stitch blanket made special with a beautiful crocheted border) to showcase how each needlecraft has strong points and weak points. So, don't let people's preconceived ideas stop you... just show up, do beautiful work and, believe me, all those knitters will be impressed and (secretly) a little envious.


Lilysmom567 said:


> Shadowlight...your LYS sounds wonderful...the idea of $10.00 getting you a skein of yarn,set of needles and a lesson...that is fabulous! I would also like to agree with your statement...that sometimes crocheters are left feeling out of place in a LYS. Having crocheted for 40 years, and knitting for three...I have had this happen to me. In some...but NOT all LYS, I have been treated with disdain when I mentioned that I was crocheting a project. Crocheters buy yarn as well. Courtesy goes a long way...on all sides, in all places.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> sandy127 said:
> 
> 
> > My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.
> ...


I had the same thought! I have 2 nice LYS near me buy their prices can be a little out there. The one suggestion I would have that would improve them both is to have a mix of price ranges. They also don't seem to be aware that we are a big town and have an A.C. Moore's, a JoAnn's, Big Lots, Tuesday Mornings AND Micheal's all within a 10 mile range from the yarn shops and those store under price the LYS's prices on needles by a mile!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

There is actually such a store in Colorado...it's in 
Walsenburg, CO and it is Edla's....wonderful place to just go (on any given day except Monday...she is closed) and drink coffee or tea and knit or crochet. She is welcoming, helpful and a delightful German lady...I think the only "rules" in any store should be greet your guests (rather than seeing them as customers) nicely...no matter what you are doing...they are your bread and butter and I was always taught by my grandpa who owned a grocery story (in which I worked for 10 years), "the customer is always right." Be nice...it goes a long way...


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the first rule of thumb for any retail business should be "how can I help this customer?". If sales people are helpful, pleasant, and curteous, I will probably go back to that store and recommend it to others.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great idea too bad I live so far away, I would be there 
a lot. Good luck.

Marie50


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

As a retired business owner, I have some opinions on this. Any business has the right (within legal restrictions) to determine what services are offered, what goods, pricing, value added options, etc. A yarn store is the same. Also, no business exists not to make a profit. some yarn shops have the space and staff to be very accommodating to customers. Others are on tight budgets with few or no additional staff and smaller product selections. Sometimes this is what drives the additional services offered. A single person running a shop simply can't help with knitting problems, item selection, and cash registers and inventory, at least not on a busy day. But, and this is a big issue, there is NEVER, EVER an excuse not to acknowledge a customer with a friendly greeting when one enters the shop. If their needs can't be met at that moment, explain why and offer an alternative, for example--I can't help you with that cable right now because
I'm setting up for a class in five minutes, but if you can stay or return tomorrow, I'd be happy to work with you...
I do agree with the posting that customers should follow some rules of plain old good manners as shoppers, but we all know that isn't always the case. I ran my business by the adage that the customer is always right, so I never felt it proper to argue or chastise one who was rude or incorrect,. I tried to find solutions that let us both leave the situation feeling okay about it. That doesn't always happen in the real world either. I agree that it's better to ask for help with projects using the store's products, but if the staff can offer some help, maybe there is a future customer. A well trained staff should find a way to help convert the customer to a shop yarn or tool that is within their budget. Bottom line, treat your customers as precious jewels so they feel cherished. Offer what help you can within your means. Your good customers will be happy and spread the word. Those you don't treat we'll also spread the word, and bad news travels faster and wider, and no small business can endure that word of mouth!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Angela W LYS is Local Yarn Store (shop), simple when you know how!!!! I used to live in the US, nr. San Francisco.


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

local yarn store


----------



## Omisan (Apr 2, 2012)

Local Yarn Shop/Store


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Too bad you don't live near me in South Florida. Our wonderful LYS, Raging Wool, is owned by the equally wonderful Alice. You can just go in to knit and talk, ask a question, even if you didn't buy the yarn there, or get some beautiful products at a fair price. I wish you all well in finding an "Alice."


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Since your in Aloha I would go around to the yarn shops in Portland and surrounding areas and see which one's feel the best to you. There is a very lovely yarn shop in Forest Grove that has yarn to fit all pocket books. You might want to check her out. Remember there are over 19 yarn shops in the Portland area so again I think it would be good to see what your likes and dislikes are about all of them. I would go in as a person who needs help but didn't buy my yarn there. I'm not sure what's happening in the Portland library scene but across the river in Washington the libraries have a knitting circles, actually you can bring whatever type of handwork your doing,knitting, quilting, etc. I would check those out too, if they available in Portland. Good luck, the majority of the yarn shops in Portland have been open for quite awhile so they must be doing something right. Oh I almost forgot you can go to Rose City Yarn Crawl and print out a driving map for 19 of the yarn shops.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Local Yarn Shop or Local Yarn Store


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kelly-First of all just let me say-your avatar Boston is just too adorable for words and is almost a carbon copy of my oldest, Fudgie (I also have another, Seltzer. Both are 11 year old seniors). That being said, I think the LYS rules should just be common sense. Work under the Golden Rule way of living-treat others as you yourself would want to be treated. Don't allow anyone to treat you like a doormat but be as friendly, patient, fair, respectful, and helpful as you can. As customers, we should be respectful, patient, friendly, undemanding, and if we have the time and the owner/staff are busy-help someone who has a question (if you can). Knitters make up a large community and there's no reason not to be helpful if we can. It's all just common sense, really. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

CHARLENEGENTRY said:


> I have a small craft and yarn shop and I treat people like I want to be treated. I speak to people when they come in. If I am busy I tell them if I can help them just let me know. I am country. I came from a farm in the mountains of NY. I now live in the mountains on the outskirts of Asheville, NC. We have fun at my shop. I help people even if they did not buy their project from me. Usually they come back and start buying from me. If I don't have what they want I try to order what they want, and then call them when it comes in. They even send their friends. I guess that is the way to build your business. Sometimes people come in just to say hello. I try to make people feel welcome. A lot of them become friends. If I go in a store and am ignored I just don't go back. Most of the time the bigger stores have people working in a department that have no clue as to what they are even selling. They don't care because they are there for the pay and not to help anyone.


I'm also in NC (Winston-Salem) and would love to visit your shop! I wonder if it is the same one that had a weekend last fall where they were teaching a ton of classes? I thought about trying to go, but the finances just weren't there for the hotel, gas, etc. I don't remember the name of it, but think it was in the Asheville area. Once my kids are out of college, having a weekend to go up to the mountains and hang out taking classes at a yarn shop would be my idea of a small taste of heaven!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Chadleyb said:


> Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> 
> 1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
> 2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers
> ...


1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Shop Proprietors

Greet each customer with a smile and friendly hello.

If they're just browsing, don't hover but do say goodbye when they leave and ask them to come again. If you publish a newsletter, ask if they'd like to be put on the mailing list.

Keep your shop website and facebook up to date regarding available classes. Many people look online for information about a business before actually visiting.

Post schedule of available classes and hours of operation, including holiday closings, and have copies available. Indicate accepted methods of payment. If you don't accept credit or debit cards, the customer should know this up front.

Keep the shop, restroom, and knitting table clean. If you have the space, I would recommend a separate area for eating and drinking. Provide a wastebasket so customers can dispose of their trash.

If you host a knitting group at the shop, welcome newcomers. Ask the regulars to introduce themselves.

Don't forget that crocheters need yarn and supplies as well.

*********************
Established Rules of Yarn Shop Customers

Be pleasant to the staff. If they are serving other customers, wait your turn.

If you get stuck on a project and need help, call the shop first to see if it's a good time to stop by. If it's near closing time, wait until the next day.

It's great if the staff will provide help on projects not purchased at the shop, but don't let it become a habit. Likewise, don't bring in hanks of yarn purchased elsewhere and expect them to wind it for you free of charge.

Clean up after yourself in the shop. Return any items you don't intend to purchase to the proper shelf or bin.

Don't make rude remarks about the prices, or say you could find it cheaper online.

If you sign up for knitting lessons, you are probably expected to purchase your needles and yarn at the shop.

If your children are with you when you visit the shop, keep them under control.

***************************

These suggestions are for knitting groups at the shop:

Many shops have knitting groups, or a table where anyone can sit and knit. After a while, the regulars get to know each other and may become territorial. A newcomer may feel unwelcome. Take the time to make that person feel welcome. Ask the others to introduce themselves. Include her/him in the conversation.

If you are at the knitting table and your cell phone rings, leave the room to answer it. Nobody is interested in hearing your end of the conversation, and it may prove distracting.

Refrain from discussing controversial subjects, such as religion or politics, around the table. Don't gossip. At my LYS, several knitters verbally trashed a local politician, not realizing that his wife was seated at the table.

Be polite to others in the group. Don't criticize their project or choice of yarn.

It's fine to socialize outside the group, but refrain from discussing what a good time you had in front of those who were not invited.


----------



## Vickie2249 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it means Local Yarn Shop ..... xox


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I visited a yarn store in Denver to help my granddaughter pick out yarn for a scarf I was to knit. We went in and I immediately felt eyes staring at me from tables full of older ladies (and I'm one)....not a smile, not a word of welcome, just eyes that said "Who are you and why are you in MY yarn store?" The clerk was very pleasant to deal with, but I couldn't wait to get out with my purchase. It sort of reminded me of those old Westerns where the stranger went in through the swinging doors of the saloon, and the card players and drinkers stopped dead in their tracks while they gave this guy the once-over. Why are some LYS regulars like that to prospective customers?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> 
> 1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
> 2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers
> ...


You know, I think some common sense goes a long, long way. I will share with you my opinion so you can add to your inquiry.
When I enter any store but especially a specialty store, I simply want to be greeted with a good morning and something like:

1) "Hi there! welcome. Is this your first time in?
Well, Hello! It's nice to see you again. 
Do you need assistance in finding anything in particular?
Let me know if there is anything I can help you with, just grab me if you need me!" 
Do not however give me "canned" greetings. 
Customers return to secure, friendly environments. Show that you recognize them, and they'll want to come back.

2) If the owner is sitting with a group doing any kind of craft, SAME GREETING. I believe the owner or the people they surround themselves with SET THE TONE for the store. Too many times I have entered a yarn store and the group knitting at a table act snooty, including the owner. If I don't get a good vibe, as in "I am not important as a customer, I don't go back. 
3) Instruct your workers well, tell them what you expect in terms of customer service, I see too many managers/owners who do NOTHING in this regard.
4) Don't be pushy or condescending, never assume the person is helpless and must be guided. Maybe I am not the usual shopper but I KNOW what I need or want; and if I need assistance I ASK!! the caveat of course being that I need to FIND SOMEONE! I don't mind waiting if the clerk is busy but I sure mind if I cannot find someone for a long period of time or if they pretend to be busy and don't notice I am waiting to have a question answered. 
5) I also do mind if the clerk does not know their product.
I believe a manager or owner should require an employee to know their product so they can assist well. 
6) If you do not have a product, make an effort to obtain for the customer provided it makes sense financially for your business. It is so nice to have someone offer to get something special, especially if the customer has a hard time finding it elsewhere.

All this creates a very good impression and as you can see on KP, people share information, so it will be good for your business. I always recommend and return to places that are helpful and naturally FRIENDLY and I especially love a sense of humor, OH MY DOG, I just love loud, cackly friendly store folks, for me it is so nice to banter with them and then get to shopping.
Wicked Mama


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> 
> 1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
> 2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers
> ...


I'm with ya, Chad, exactly what my dreams are. I'm getting ready to hand up my full time employment shortly, and want to do just this, along with the other two people who said they envisioned a coffee type shop, gathering for people interested in it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

My LYS is really nice, I always feel welcome, have had any help that I've requested with either a pattern or the yarn that I've chosen.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

With all the reality programs where people are yelling and mean to one another, it's no wonder that people are rude to customers that enter their establishments. When I enter a gloomy atmosphere, I say very loud, "Smiles everyone, smiles." Sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn't. I try to be positive in this negative world we live in.


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

If I owned a LYs, I would welcome anyone. If you bought the yarn elsewhere, I would say, "Next time try our so-and-so yarn.
My Mom got bumped from Continental to United long ago, and they gave her a martini and said "Next time call us first." She always used United after that.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Here is the list I have so far. I think we are short on the "rules" for customers. It's a two way street, and we customers need to cut the store owner some slack as well.
> 
> *Local Yarn Store Proprietor Rules*
> 1. friendly AND helpful
> ...


I live in the boonies, would love to have the pleasure of a shop you describe. These are just a couple thoughts.
Customers should respect the shop & people in it. This is not a place for young restless children. Crying/whiny little people should be left with childcare. Food stuff that will leave a mess/odour in the shop as well as product aren't appreciated. Cell phones should be on vibrate & conversations should be extremly short or delt with outside the shop. Customers must keep in mind the sshop owner must maintain a decorum and a pristine enviroment to run a business & attract new business therefore customers that drop in to knit & chat should/must show respect & gratitude. Clean up after yourself, if you are a frequent vistitor offer a to bring in a box of tea bags or disposable cups.......pick up before leaving..if you have a disagreement with another drop inner...pack it in. Just my opinionS.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

PABSKB said:


> I would like a yarn store that carried a variety of yarn, not just high end items. And one that allowed access to notions. My LYS keeps needles and such behind the counter and you cannot really look and compare easily.
> I would like also not to feel taken advantage of. I know that LYS's have to charge more than big box stores or the internet but when their prices are double or triple, I feel that price gouging is happening. Above all, I would like to feel welcomed and respected.


My LYS just moved all their needles and notions behind the counter because of shoplifters. They told me that they had lost a lot of money because of theft; so now the honest customers have to "pay the price" of others' dishonesty. It is a little inconvenient but perfectly understandable. Paula


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Local yarn shop


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I also asked wht a LYS was, but didn't get a response. ??


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> Since your in Aloha I would go around to the yarn shops in Portland and surrounding areas and see which one's feel the best to you. There is a very lovely yarn shop in Forest Grove that has yarn to fit all pocket books. You might want to check her out. Remember there are over 19 yarn shops in the Portland area so again I think it would be good to see what your likes and dislikes are about all of them. I would go in as a person who needs help but didn't buy my yarn there. I'm not sure what's happening in the Portland library scene but across the river in Washington the libraries have a knitting circles, actually you can bring whatever type of handwork your doing,knitting, quilting, etc. I would check those out too, if they available in Portland. Good luck, the majority of the yarn shops in Portland have been open for quite awhile so they must be doing something right. Oh I almost
> forgot you can go to Rose City Yarn Crawl and print out a driving map for 19 of the yarn shops.


Thanks so much for being area specific. I will definitely print out the Rose City Yarn Crawl map. That sounds like fun and I would like to hit many of them. I feel so lucky to have so many to choose from.
Kelly


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

notsuzy said:


> If I owned a LYs, I would welcome anyone. If you bought the yarn elsewhere, I would say, "Next time try our so-and-so yarn.
> My Mom got bumped from Continental to United long ago, and they gave her a martini and said "Next time call us first." She always used United after that.


Now that is customer service !


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

well you have the wright idea i would come to your shop every day heep up good work connie


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

well you have the wright idea i would come to your shop every day heep up good work connie


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Willa J. said:


> Chadleyb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> ...


I haven't read every single post ......But........I owned an online yarn store and it lasted about 4 years (until China got into the field)
I had done extensive research on opening a brick and mortar shop - but the realistic cost of opening a top notch shop is between $50 thousand and $75 thousand dollars - of course, this is the Northeast and it's expensive here....... your upfront working capital has to be there or you will drown - it really is quite the undertaking and I desperately wanted to do it, but alas, money matters.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I also asked what a LYS was, but didn't get a response. ??


Are you kidding us? That has been answered many, many times within this thread. I was actually sitting here chuckling to myself at how very helpful we all are, to the point that in at least 2 spots, it got answered by 3 people right in a row! If there ever was a thread that PROVES people do not read all the comments, this one is it!  There were even a couple of people who answered the question, who felt the need to do it with a little slap on the wrist to the rest of us for not answering it. BOTH times, several people HAD ALREADY answered what it meant! Geesh! :roll:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Ronie said:


> this is my latest experiance with a LYS....
> WONDERFUL to say the least.. we were driving through the town of Florence Oregon.. and hubby and I are looking for the shop.. I heard from a member here that they had a real nice one and I wanted to see.... well it was closed so on our way back through town the next day we stopped and it was still closed... hubby said lets see what their hours are and go get something to eat and then we could go back.. Well the owner was in the shop and she came and opened the door... and asked if I needed anything.. at first I wasn't going to go in... but said that I really did need some DPN's and she asked me to come in and she sold me the needles I needed... the store was amazing.. I just wanted to shop and shop... but I didn't want to take advantage of her good nature.. I told her we were looking to relocate somewhere up the coast and she told me of several company's that would be a good place for us to put our applications in.. I was so thrilled with this little shop... I'll go back often.. problem at this point is that its a good 2 hour drive... so some day if all goes well it will be a hop skip and a jump....LOL


Ronie--Where in Oregon are you? Are you relocating to the coast? We used to have a wonderful LYS here in Lincoln City but they're out of business and I don' t know of one in the near vicinity. The one in Florence you're talking about might be the closest.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Back in the 70's, I worked in a yarn shop. We had no rules or expections. We accepted everyone, helped everyone, talked to everyone. Customers were comfortable coming to us to ask questions and for help, and we gladlly did those things no matter where the yarn came from. We helped everyone. And, were kind and polite to all. Most of the LYS I have been in are "Yarn Snobs". Our little store was not like that at all. If a customer needed to use the rest room, they were shown to it. If they wanted coffee or water or a soft drink, we gave it to them. I think the main issue should be, "How Can We Help YOU??" "What can I do to get you to come here for all of your handwork needs?"
"I want to stay open a long long time, so you are the most important person I have seen today". 
I don't feel that way in the LYS in Ft. Worth.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> MarySandra said:
> 
> 
> > Since your in Aloha I would go around to the yarn shops in Portland and surrounding areas and see which one's feel the best to you. There is a very lovely yarn shop in Forest Grove that has yarn to fit all pocket books. You might want to check her out. Remember there are over 19 yarn shops in the Portland area so again I think it would be good to see what your likes and dislikes are about all of them. I would go in as a person who needs help but didn't buy my yarn there. I'm not sure what's happening in the Portland library scene but across the river in Washington the libraries have a knitting circles, actually you can bring whatever type of handwork your doing,knitting, quilting, etc. I would check those out too, if they available in Portland. Good luck, the majority of the yarn shops in Portland have been open for quite awhile so they must be doing something right. Oh I almost
> ...


Your welcome!


----------



## vintanne (Apr 30, 2011)

What is YLS stand for? Thanks


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My family was vacationing in Italy a few years ago. I quickly learned that customers in a yarn store weren't allowed to ramble around and feel the yarn! Something I've always taken for granted in America!


----------



## vintanne (Apr 30, 2011)

oops got the letters mixed up>


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

Angela ~ LYS is simply Local Yarn Shop.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Local Yarn Shop


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Maraleah said:


> It's funny. I travel 18 miles past my LYS to go to one in the next town. It's the warmest and friendliest place I've ever been...including Disney World. If the owner is busy one of us will help answer questions. We all feel as if it's our store and that's the way the owner wants it. We all spend plenty of money there to keep her in business but I'm not afraid to work on something I haven't bought there. Theresa is wonderful and if you are ever in Lenoir City Tennessee you should drop in and knit a spell.


That is how my LYS (that I described in an earlier post) is.
The owner is such a warm friendly person who makes us feel at home on Tuesday mornings and we in turn make her customers feel at home too.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Fooled me to start with!! LYS=Local Yarn Store.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


non-franchised 'local yarn shop'


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Angela, don't know if you got an answer to your question but LYS stands for Local Yarn Shop..never hesitate to ask when you don't know what something means....that is just a door for learning!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> Since your in Aloha I would go around to the yarn shops in Portland and surrounding areas and see which one's feel the best to you. There is a very lovely yarn shop in Forest Grove that has yarn to fit all pocket books. You might want to check her out. Remember there are over 19 yarn shops in the Portland area so again I think it would be good to see what your likes and dislikes are about all of them. I would go in as a person who needs help but didn't buy my yarn there. I'm not sure what's happening in the Portland library scene but across the river in Washington the libraries have a knitting circles, actually you can bring whatever type of handwork your doing,knitting, quilting, etc. I would check those out too, if they available in Portland. Good luck, the majority of the yarn shops in Portland have been open for quite awhile so they must be doing something right. Oh I almost forgot you can go to Rose City Yarn Crawl and print out a driving map for 19 of the yarn shops.


MarySandra -- thanks for the great tip! 19 stores in Portland--wow! I only know about 5 so will check into the yarn crawl website.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

vintanne said:


> What is YLS stand for? Thanks


Yokel Larn Store ... just kidding. I assume you meant LYS which has been mentioned many times in this thread and means Local Yarn Store


----------



## norseknit (Mar 26, 2012)

Me too - I would love to have a place like that - but how does one get started without a capital to invest in merchandise etc.? 

I have a space where I teach, but would love to be able to sell too........ dreaming on ...........


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

There were many responses. Why didn't you just Google it?


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Went into my lys a couple of times.. once to buy yarn and then last time to buy a needle,, then i asked about classes and they paniced after i told them i couldnt hear... guess they didnt know what to do with me,, i asked if i could bring a interperter and they said that would cost extra...sooooooo wont go there very much anymore.


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Local Yarn Store, as opposed to Michaels and other chains where you get no help at all.


----------



## nesp (May 28, 2011)

Just my opinion - A bottled water cooler would be nice with small cups. Somehow, coffee or tea ends up on someones' project or on the store merchandise.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> 
> 1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
> 2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers
> ...


What about "feeling" the yarn. I was in an LYS not too long ago and I was feeling the texture of the yarn and was asked not to touch. I can understand not wanting to get the yarn dirtry and contaminated, but I'll have to admit I was disappointed. I hadn't been in a shop for a long time (shut-it, a.most) and I was mesmorized by the colors and people sitting around on armchairs or sofas knitting.


----------



## nesp (May 28, 2011)

You might send them a sweet note that would include a little education on the proprietors' responsibilities for accommodating all customers' needs.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

LYS = local yarn store


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

If I couldn't touch the yarn then I would not buy it, sorry but alot of the time it is the texture that sells the yarn. Yarn can be expensive and if it feels horrible why would I buy it. No touchy, NO buyey


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Local yarn shop. Privately owned. Not a chain store like hobby lobby.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

My knitting buddies all frequent the lys in our area. Each has it's own personality. The most important feature should be expertise to help with problems. As customers we should be sensitive to how much help we can expect. If we sign up for a class and buy the yarn, expect a lot. If we get to know the owner it helps. We have chosen to boycott one because the owner was so unfriendly and questions were frequently unanswered.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Local yarn shop


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

We owned our own business for 40 yrs, in fact two different businesses.
Customer service should always be any merchants main concern. Unfortunately it isn't and some are worse than others. You find it everywhere now. 
Merchants in this economy need to be more aware of that then ever.
I have a YSL near me and after 3 visists she new me by name and is always nice and has a very pleasant shop. Sometimes it is just an off day for them or us
I have been in several where no one ever says hello and I don't go back. There are others that will bend over backwards for you.
we all need to be aware that there are great places and average place and deal accordingly


----------



## shadowlight (Dec 1, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Shadowlight...your LYS sounds wonderful...the idea of $10.00 getting you a skein of yarn,set of needles and a lesson...that is fabulous! I would also like to agree with your statement...that sometimes crocheters are left feeling out of place in a LYS. Having crocheted for 40 years, and knitting for three...I have had this happen to me. In some...but NOT all LYS, I have been treated with disdain when I mentioned that I was crocheting a project. Crocheters buy yarn as well. Courtesy goes a long way...on all sides, in all places.


You've been crocheting a long time. I bet you've done some beautiful projects.

The $10 deal was wonderful deal and I had such a great time. I couldn't agree with you more as far as courtesy goes. Very important.

God bless...


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> What about "feeling" the yarn. I was in an LYS not too long ago and I was feeling the texture of the yarn and was asked not to touch. I can understand not wanting to get the yarn dirtry and contaminated, but I'll have to admit I was disappointed. I hadn't been in a shop for a long time (shut-it, a.most) and I was mesmorized by the colors and people sitting around on armchairs or sofas knitting.


If they didn't let me touch the yarn, they would have just eliminated about the ONLY reason I would go to a LYS! I would have said, "Fine!" and turned around and walked out! That's just ridiculous! :thumbdown:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> That's sort of my plan. I think we're going to start a weekly sit and knit for the locals, and then be open one day a week. My service would be having pattern books and yarn around and maybe classes and such. Coffee, tea and conversation.
> 
> I hope to offer yarn online as well, so I use that income to afford to keep the store open. By offering links to videos and other online resources, I hope to provide a one stop online shop for the yarn enthusiast--making it as close to the LYS as you can get online.


If you move to Phoenix let me know. I will be your first customer!! Thats exactly the kind of LYS I like to frequent. Good luck!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets face it we are living in a society that tends to be less and less gracious all the time. Few seem to really have been taught any manners. That said everyone has an "off" day and I try to put myself into the context of whatever they might be going through.

I frequent several local yarn stores and am mostly ignored in one since they are always so busy. Still get knowledgeable and professional service by waiting for a break in the action. In my opinion good relationships go both ways and one should try to be polite and patient. My biggest effort is to spend a set amount monthly because I want all these stores to stay in business. Let's face it, none of us will get knitting help at Walmart, Joanne's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

You are so right. I thank god for my LYS. They are always helpful, kind and courteous. I always try to use the yarn at the store to keep them in business also. I do buy online every now and then when I can't resist a good buy or if I want the yarn specified.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Good for you. I also find I shop Tuesday Mornings or other discount places from time to time, but do try to spend my yarn habit money in the LYS's.

Otherwise we will have to gather on the street corners for our knit groups. (Smile)


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

that's quite alright but I believe it stands for local yarn store


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I find because I use aa wheelchair and am nearly blind the lady in my local shop is really mean she huffs and puffs when I ask her questions so much so that I buy online now and send the picture to my daughter to see a lot more pleasant some shop people eneed to be courtous just because we are blind or disabled doesn't mean we are dumb


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> With all the discussion going on back and forth on a different LYS, I thought it would be nice to try to clear the air and see what others think.
> 
> I enjoy going into specialty stores to look, learn and shop. I owned my own pet grooming shop for years and later managed picture framing shops. Both would be considered specialty shops. Each would come with special skills and shop rules that not all of the general public/clientele would be aware of until they used our services. I am sure this would apply to LYS as well.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you there and for your friend needlepoint is very close to cross stitch. The difference is in the stitches.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I might add from my earlier posting that I went into the yarn store looking for tatting needles. But it took the owner/worker a long time to help me. If you are going to own a shop you need to keep the customer first otherwise you don't make money. I did make my purchase and even picked up a few other things. I would have loved to get some of the expensive hanks of yarn that was in the store but it wasn't in the budget that month. However, that is no excuse for poor treatment of a customer no matter how small of a purchase. I work in retail and was taught that your customer comes first and that you must show then that you are interested in them patronizing your establishment. Yes, people can be rude at times customers and employee's alike. Will I go back? Perhaps and maybe it will be different. All I am saying is don't make a customer wait too long for your assistance and that is a sure way to keep them from coming back to purchase items from you. You are running a business and that is the way a customer sees it and if you can't help them or won't help then why should they think you have the greatest store? Times have changed and customer service has gone out the window. I for one hate to shop anywhere where I don't get quaility service.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

insanitynz said:


> I find because I use aa wheelchair and am nearly blind the lady in my local shop is really mean she huffs and puffs when I ask her questions so much so that I buy online now and send the picture to my daughter to see a lot more pleasant some shop people eneed to be courtous just because we are blind or disabled doesn't mean we are dumb


This reminds me of an experience I had once. I used to teach technical computer classes. One time, I had a blind girl in my class. I always used to give quizzes at the end of each section and then give out pieces of candy to the student who got the correct answer. It was a chance to lighten the mood ... Well, of course, the blind girl got the question right. I didn't know what to do. I didn't want to not give her a piece of candy, and I didn't want to treat her any differently. Thinking on my feet, I decided to throw the candy in such a way as to have it land on the desk next to her. Well, of course, that failed, and I had candy on the floor.

She must have sensed my caring discomfort with the situation. She exclaimed, "Sure!! Throw things at the blind girl." Everybody laughed and we all felt better about it.

I always find it hard to tread between too much care for disabilities and too little. I guess that I've learned that if my heart is in the right place, everything tends to work itself out.

The most disabled students I've had, by the way, are the ones that think they already know everything. It has nothing to do with physical disabilities.

Sorry...probably a bit too much rambling. I'm watching all of your posts and working on my list. I'll put it online and keep it updated, and as we think of new things we can update it.

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

I have compiled the Code of Conduct rules that I have gleaned from your messages. If you think something is missing, please email me (there is a link on each page) or keep posting to this forum.

The Rules So Far:

http://www.patchworkssd.com/lys/ownerrules.htm
http://www.patchworkssd.com/lys/customerrules.htm
http://www.patchworkssd.com/lys/yarngrouprules.htm

You can keep using this thread of conversation to update me, or you can email me at [email protected] with issues or updates.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

My favorite LYS does it just right. When I come in and another customer is being helped or being instructed, the proprietor always turns around to say "Hello", and to say that she'll be with me in a moment. I say, "no rush", or "I'm just here to drool," or some such nonsense. Then, in a little bit when the other customer has been helped or questions answered, she comes over to see if I need help.

The point is, she always acknowledges someone coming in, and as soon as she can, gives that person her full attention. I've never seen her being rude or unkind to anyone. Another thing that I admire about her (and her employee) is that they give honest answers!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


LYS = local yarn shop.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


L Y S . . . Local yarn shop. There sure has been a lot of discussion on this subject over the last two days!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Kellanrevere said:


> No, LOL.. not expecting to open ANY shops !
> 
> Just wondered what to expect t from a LYS. There has been a lengthy discussion going on concerning private lesson vs helping customer in shop.
> Should I call ahead to a LYS if I need help ?
> ...


Calling ahead may not be a bad idea if you need help with a project. This way the owner or sales help will be able to set aside a certain amount of time for you., or make an appointment for you at a later date. If you are just going in to shop or look around, I wouldn't call. I have had no problems with LYS's My experiences have all been good.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally! Someone explained about what LYS stood for. Thanks, I had never heard of the yarn shop LYS just figured there wasn't any of them close to me. LOL


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Angela, you are never too old to learn LOL (Lots of Laughter) LYS (Local Yarn Store)


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

This is not the case at my LYS. The staff is wonderfully friendly and helpful. Almost all of the knitters at our table greet people and invite them to join in.
JJ's Knitting Knook, Stuarts Draft, VA



BubbyIssaquah said:


> I visited a yarn store in Denver to help my granddaughter pick out yarn for a scarf I was to knit. We went in and I immediately felt eyes staring at me from tables full of older ladies (and I'm one)....not a smile, not a word of welcome, just eyes that said "Who are you and why are you in MY yarn store?" The clerk was very pleasant to deal with, but I couldn't wait to get out with my purchase. It sort of reminded me of those old Westerns where the stranger went in through the swinging doors of the saloon, and the card players and drinkers stopped dead in their tracks while they gave this guy the once-over. Why are some LYS regulars like that to prospective customers?


----------



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

LYS= local yarn store
It's an independent local store that isn't part of a big chain.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I think " The Golden Rule " for both customers and owners.


----------



## june ann (Oct 28, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.


----------



## june ann (Oct 28, 2011)

I would definitely be there for the knitting, books, and tea, and lots of conversations and laughs!!!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

As far as I know LYS stands for Local Yarn Store or, as we call them in England, wool shops. I would love to find a wool shop with the support that seems to be automatic in the American LYS. Hope this helps.



Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think the most important thing to remember when opening a business is that when people walk through your door, 9times out of 10, they are there to give you their money. They expect good service and good quality merhandise in return. They expect your help to be friendly and knowledgeable about your products. Nothing is more frustrating than running into a salesperson who's answer to your question is "I don't really know". I also believe that is important that the store would offer classes. Start with beginner knitting, give a discount to those who buy their supplies for the classes from you. Make sure your sales help attend these classes to help out and to also help attendees of those classes if they come in the shop with a problem.
Sit and Knits are a great idea. The more fun women have, the quicker the word spreads about what a fun place your shop is to visit.
Have a good supply of different brands and types of yarn, in different price ranges. Markup is usually double key. If the yarn cost you (the owner) 2.50 pr skein most will sell it for 5.00.
Same with your books and notions. Depending on what your overhead is ie; rent, utulities and taxes you may have to triple key your merchandise.
MOST IMPORTANTLY is your attitude toward your customers.
THEY keep you in business. Be gracious if somebody has a complaint. Go out of your way to make sure that the customer is satisfied. Satisfied customers will recommend you to their friends. Accept returns of damaged merchandise graciously. The vendor will reimburse you anyway.
Offer free patterns when people buy a certain amount of yarn.
Or if they are unsure of what they will do with the yarn if they purchase it, pull out that binder of free patterns and let them look. You could possibly help them pick something out.
Always call them by their name when they come in on a return visit, it's just common courtesy. If they are treated rudely or just plain ignored, you won't see them again. Never judge a book by it's cover. that lady in jeans, sneakers,and sweatshirt might plan on dropping a couple of hundred in your store. Ignore her and you lose money and a potential customer.
Have a fun night once a week or once a month. Friday nites at my fav LYS has margarita nite or virgin margaritas if the customer likes. Once a month is a potluck with a theme. But the best part of these fun nights is that these ladies will be shopping and having fun.Friendships among the ladies are formed and a loyalty to your shop is also formed.
Have a beverage table in the front of your store. Nothing says welcome more than the smell of fresh coffee, or hot cider in the cold months, or a pitcher of iced tea or cucumber water in the summer months.
Keep your notions stocked and backstocked. You don't want anyone to have to go to another shop to buy something you are out of.
I think the most important rule for running an LYS is to treat your customers like gold.
Now I really ant to open one!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Just a thought.....it is easier and less expensive to retain & please a regular customer than attract & cultivate a new customer. This goes for any business.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been reading all of so-called rule for customers. It boggles my mind. Is not the store in business to sell yarn? Does it not make sense to be kind and polite to all of your customers if you want to make money? If someone told me how to behave when I went into their store, I simply would not go back. One naturally is polite and waits their turn. It is the obligation of the shop owner to behave in such a way that the customer feels happy to be there.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

mernie said:


> I have been reading all of so-called rule for customers. It boggles my mind. Is not the store in business to sell yarn? Does it not make sense to be kind and polite to all of your customers if you want to make money? If someone told me how to behave when I went into their store, I simply would not go back. One naturally is polite and waits their turn. It is the obligation of the shop owner to behave in such a way that the customer feels happy to be there.


In a perfect world that would be true.  We are not always in a perfect corner of the world.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

mernie said:


> I have been reading all of so-called rule for customers. It boggles my mind. Is not the store in business to sell yarn? Does it not make sense to be kind and polite to all of your customers if you want to make money? If someone told me how to behave when I went into their store, I simply would not go back. One naturally is polite and waits their turn. It is the obligation of the shop owner to behave in such a way that the customer feels happy to be there.


I just think there might be a reason that store owners become rude. If you come in with yarn from outside the store, bring your obnoxious kids, drink their coffee, leave a mess, and don't spend any money, the next time you come in, the store owner might be a little standoffish.

I think maybe the reason store owners get calloused is because that happens a lot. I could be wrong.

..Chad


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> mernie said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading all of so-called rule for customers. It boggles my mind. Is not the store in business to sell yarn? Does it not make sense to be kind and polite to all of your customers if you want to make money? If someone told me how to behave when I went into their store, I simply would not go back. One naturally is polite and waits their turn. It is the obligation of the shop owner to behave in such a way that the customer feels happy to be there.
> ...


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I suggest that you call the store and ask them. My LYS, L&B in Norman, OK, welcomes knitters, non-knitters, crocheters,weavers, and spinners, with open arms. Bring books, patterns or your laptop and a project. They have knit night with treats and movies. Many spend their lunch hour knitting/crocheting, munching and watching movies. They have classes of all levels and the sisters who own the shop always greet you with a smile.It's a wonderful place to spend 5min. or 2hrs.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> My dream would be to have a yarn store where people could come and knit or crochet. I would also like to have an area for books. I have always wanted to own a book store. There would always be coffee and tea and lots of conversation.


This is my idea of heaven on earth! Books and talented knitters and crocheters.
Johnna


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Some people, huh? I would avoid the stores with the mean people. Or, go in holding your checkbook, then don't buy. I would find the name of a very, very unique, scarce and expensive yarn, go in to mean LYS, and ask for it. "No?" Or say "Is that all?" Show some disappontment. 
They probably wouldn't understand. 
Buy from the stores with nice people. 
K


----------



## PABSKB (May 1, 2011)

The problem with this particular LYS is that I have waited up to 10 minutes for someone to go behind the counter so I can look at the notions. There is never an apology offered. I guess that the notions don't bring in enough money(in their opinion) to warrant helping someone interested in buying notions. Also when I have bought needles, etc. there is never a thank you or any comment.


----------



## nanasgrandcreations (Jun 28, 2011)

being in my 70's the SS does not go very far and with 8 G great grand children I seldom buy/use the expensive yarns but I would be willing to pay a 'reasonable fee" for classes at a local yarn store that let me bring my own yarns if they were friendly and nonjudgmental


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a really interesting post. I have run out of time and have only finished about half of the posts so I hope this is not a duplicate. I appreciate Chad keeping track of all of the "Do's and Don'ts". One of the most annoying things I have experienced in a craft store is when I am standing there being waited on and having someone call on the phone. Then the person that was helping me completely ignores me in favor of the person on the phone. I can hear one side of the conversation and many tims the caller is asking for a lot of detailed information including very specific prices, etc. I always feel slighted since I am in the store and am actually going to buy something than that person that is shopping around by phone for something. It makes me crazy. I have to admit that I am not sure it is hard to properly balance the phone customer with customers there in person. But if you own LYS/Wool Shop, please don't ignore the customer in front of you in favor of the person on the phone. I would suggest that you offer to return the call when you have finished helping the person in the store. If someone did that while I was standing in their store, I would be a customer for life!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Where near SLC? & Where were all the shops? I know of 1 in Provo & that there are a few in SL, but I haven't been to any for many years.


MaineSqueeze said:


> Hi! Where are you going to go in the USA?
> You probably know you can google 'yarn stores name of town, name of state and it will come up with some. And you can always go to ravelrydotcom and ask people in the area what LYS they like.
> 
> I live near Salt Lake City, Utah and we had a yarn shop hop. I went to 7!!! and it was fun, I didn't like one, loved 3 and the others were in between. And they didn't include all of them! Seven was plenty for a hop. If you come to Utah let me know! I'll take you round.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

My ideal yarn store has a variety of yarn fibers, lots of clever little notions, a good supply of needles, interesting books, and a large table where customers can come in to hang out & knit and/or crochet. A coffee/tea bar would be nice, but locating near a coffee/tea shop and allowing customers to bring their drinks in (covered, as in Lab rules). The ideal LYS would also offer a set of standard classes, plus at least 1-2 unique classes/month that might be generated by customer request.
Some loosely defined "clubs" might exist based on interest or philanthropic need, e.g. knitting charity hats & blankets for a local children's hospital. And one more thing....reasonable prices with 5-6 fantastic sales/year.



Chadleyb said:


> Are you thinking of opening a LYS? In this topic thread, we could actually define 2 sets of rules:
> 
> 1. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Proprietors
> 2. Expected Behavior of Yarn Store Customers
> ...


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

my sort of place! Where will it be?


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I adore yarns stores.i love to check the softness and feel of a yarn before I purchase it.I like to get ideas and I have no problem paying for kits and special luxe yarns etc.
Having said all that what I love most is the atmosphere.Camas creek yarns has nailed it.They have both, it is hardly local though.My local yarn store has the yarn but definitely not the atmosphere.It feels like the sale is their goal not the experience.Last week I posted about my LYS in a less than positive way...strangely enough I popped in for a birthday purchase for myself and they were very generous with a donation for the school...I should appologise...my conscience has been pricked.I still think they need to up the anti to stay competative.


----------



## barbkumm2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Several years ago I took a partially finished project started by my mother to a LYS. I was looking for yarn to make the shrug and I just wanted to buy yarn that was appropriate for the project. As I walked into the shop a 'nasty' lady came up to me and said I wasn't welcome to bring in yarn purchased somewhere else. I wasn't looking for help, but some yarn to purchase. Since my mother had passed I wasn't sure where she had purchased her yarn. Needless to say I never went into any LYS again, until last year. I was pleasantly surprised by the warm welcome and help I received. Just have to keep looking and not take personally offensive sales help.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

sanaylor said:


> This is a really interesting post. I have run out of time and have only finished about half of the posts so I hope this is not a duplicate. I appreciate Chad keeping track of all of the "Do's and Don'ts". One of the most annoying things I have experienced in a craft store is when I am standing there being waited on and having someone call on the phone. Then the person that was helping me completely ignores me in favor of the person on the phone. I can hear one side of the conversation and many tims the caller is asking for a lot of detailed information including very specific prices, etc. I always feel slighted since I am in the store and am actually going to buy something than that person that is shopping around by phone for something. It makes me crazy. I have to admit that I am not sure it is hard to properly balance the phone customer with customers there in person. But if you own LYS/Wool Shop, please don't ignore the customer in front of you in favor of the person on the phone. I would suggest that you offer to return the call when you have finished helping the person in the store. If someone did that while I was standing in their store, I would be a customer for life!


oohhhh that drives me crazy!! Not just in LYS either, waiting to sign in for a haircut, to register at the dr's office etc. What am I??? Chopped liver? Ask the caller to hold on or call back but don't ignore the person in front of you!


----------



## norseknit (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry you're so far away - I would never charge extra for an interpreter or anyone helping another person. 
I only charge one fee when families come together, ie moms and kids. Once I had elderly mom and daughter and charged one fee as they were doing it together. 
This should not be only about $$$$, it's about sharing a craft that has been around for thousands of years!! our inheritance from the Vikings as well as the Egyptians! That's a lot of stitches by a lot of women (and men) through the ages.


----------



## enjay947 (Feb 4, 2012)

I worked in a yarn store once, one that I could never have afforded to patronize as a customer. My policy, which my boss seemed to be fine with, was simply be as helpful to everyone who came in the door as I possibly could. Everyone was greeted and encouraged to ask for help if required, then left alone to browse. Anyone could get help with any project at any time, although they might have to wait while I helped other customers. People could come in and sit down to knit or chat whenever they liked, and they all seemed to understand that it was a business, and I might have to excuse myself to attend to it. I loved it, my boss was happy, the customers loved it, and even other yarn stores in the area would send people to us. I have used the same approach in other retail jobs as well and it seems to work. As far as I am concerned, my job is to provide service to customers. That's it.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

sanaylor said:


> This is a really interesting post. I have run out of time and have only finished about half of the posts so I hope this is not a duplicate. I appreciate Chad keeping track of all of the "Do's and Don'ts". One of the most annoying things I have experienced in a craft store is when I am standing there being waited on and having someone call on the phone. Then the person that was helping me completely ignores me in favor of the person on the phone. I can hear one side of the conversation and many tims the caller is asking for a lot of detailed information including very specific prices, etc. I always feel slighted since I am in the store and am actually going to buy something than that person that is shopping around by phone for something. It makes me crazy. I have to admit that I am not sure it is hard to properly balance the phone customer with customers there in person. But if you own
> 
> LYS/Wool Shop, please don't ignore the customer in front of you in favor of the person on the phone. I would suggest that you offer to return the call when you have finished helping the person in the store. If someone did that while I was standing in their store, I would be a customer for life!


I so totally agree with you. Customer service in this crazy world is so golden. Acknowledging another person in the flesh. We have become so impersonal in our dealings with each other. A smile has no dollar equivalent. Hugs to you.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

enjay947 said:


> I worked in a yarn store once, one that I could never have afforded to patronize as a customer. My policy, which my boss seemed to be fine with, was simply be as helpful to everyone who came in the door as I possibly could. Everyone was greeted and encouraged to ask for help if required, then left alone to browse. Anyone could get help with any project at any time, although they might have to wait while I helped other customers. People could come in and sit down to knit or chat whenever they liked, and they all seemed to understand that it was a business, and I might have to excuse myself to attend to it. I loved it, my boss was happy, the customers loved it, and even other yarn stores in the area would send people to us. I have used the same approach in other retail jobs as well and it seems to work. As far as I am concerned, my job is to provide service to customers. That's it.


You nailed it.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> I find because I use aa wheelchair and am nearly blind the lady in my local shop is really mean she huffs and puffs when I ask her questions so much so that I buy online now and send the picture to my daughter to see a lot more pleasant some shop people eneed to be courtous just because we are blind or disabled doesn't mean we are dumb


Couldn't agree more ! Just because some of us need a little help/time in different ways doesn't mean we aren't capable of knowing when we are being mistreated or insulted.

Kelly


----------



## Catherine Ann (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a good yarn store story - following the earthquakes in Christchurch last year, a city yarn store lost its premises and most of the city was a no go area. Their solution was to hire a hall each week where customers could meet & bring along their projects. Yarn & supplies could be ordered for delivery to the same hall the following week. I'm sure this was much appreciated by those not comfortable with ordering on line or whose computers were stiill in houses condemned after the quakes.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I think the most important thing to remember when opening a business is that when people walk through your door, 9times out of 10, they are there to give you their money. They expect good service and good quality merhandise in return. They expect your help to be friendly and knowledgeable about your products. Nothing is more frustrating than running into a salesperson who's answer to your question is "I don't really know". I also believe that is important that the store would offer classes. Start with beginner knitting, give a discount to those who buy their supplies for the classes from you. Make sure your sales help attend these classes to help out and to also help attendees of those classes if they come in the shop with a problem.
> Sit and Knits are a great idea. The more fun women have, the quicker the word spreads about what a fun place your shop is to visit.
> Have a good supply of different brands and types of yarn, in different price ranges. Markup is usually double key. If the yarn cost you (the owner) 2.50 pr skein most will sell it for 5.00.
> Same with your books and notions. Depending on what your overhead is ie; rent, utulities and taxes you may have to triple key your merchandise.
> ...


Where in Frostbite Falls? let me know when you open, I just might be there. I love our LYS and would be going there this morning to stock up on some notions to take to the cabin "up North". I don't want to run out of yarn or the notions. I am working on a belero, knitted hat and dress for a great niece(6 yr old) for Easter and need to finish so won't be attending the KAL at my LYS. I definitely will be there next week, to knit, for friendly conversation, help if I need it and to stock up. It doesn't have everything you suggested but it is friendly.


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

LYS means Local Yarn Store. Wool shop in England.


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I seem to be totally iognorant... even though I've been knitting since I was 3 yrs and 4 months old, and am now 79 (and a half!)... WHAT is LYS???? I am back in England now, but lived in USA (and several other countries) for years but I am totally befuddled by LYS...... Help please... someone tell me what it is!


Local Yarn Store, ie Wool shop in England


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

sanaylor said:


> This is a really interesting post. I have run out of time and have only finished about half of the posts so I hope this is not a duplicate. I appreciate Chad keeping track of all of the "Do's and Don'ts". One of the most annoying things I have experienced in a craft store is when I am standing there being waited on and having someone call on the phone. Then the person that was helping me completely ignores me in favor of the person on the phone. I can hear one side of the conversation and many tims the caller is asking for a lot of detailed information including very specific prices, etc. I always feel slighted since I am in the store and am actually going to buy something than that person that is shopping around by phone for something. It makes me crazy. I have to admit that I am not sure it is hard to properly balance the phone customer with customers there in person. But if you own LYS/Wool Shop, please don't ignore the customer in front of you in favor of the person on the phone. I would suggest that you offer to return the call when you have finished helping the person in the store. If someone did that while I was standing in their store, I would be a customer for life!


I have seen my LYS owner do this many times; keeping a customer waiting while she took a lengthy phone call. Her "regulars" were used to this. People would call wanting, as you said, detailed info on prices or what kind of yarn would be best for this or that. Someone posted on ravelry about how the shop had a lost a "huge" sale because she got tired of waiting and left. She mentioned the shop by name.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I think the most important thing to remember when opening a business is that when people walk through your door, 9times out of 10, they are there to give you their money. They expect good service and good quality merhandise in return. They expect your help to be friendly and knowledgeable about your products. Nothing is more frustrating than running into a salesperson who's answer to your question is "I don't really know". I also believe that is important that the store would offer classes. Start with beginner knitting, give a discount to those who buy their supplies for the classes from you. Make sure your sales help attend these classes to help out and to also help attendees of those classes if they come in the shop with a problem.
> Sit and Knits are a great idea. The more fun women have, the quicker the word spreads about what a fun place your shop is to visit.
> Have a good supply of different brands and types of yarn, in different price ranges. Markup is usually double key. If the yarn cost you (the owner) 2.50 pr skein most will sell it for 5.00.
> Same with your books and notions. Depending on what your overhead is ie; rent, utulities and taxes you may have to triple key your merchandise.
> ...


My LYS has the potluck thing every Tuesday night. Except that it isn't for everyone, only those in the owner's select group. For a long time, it was listed as a "beginners knitting class" in the brochure, only no one in it was a beginning knitter. If someone tried to sign up for the "class," they were told it was full. That's the owner's way of controlling who comes. Eventually she removed the listing from the brochure altogether.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Tennessee Gal, that really stinks! Why would people want to treat others that way? Well, I guess that is what this thread is about.
I was born in Sevierville, where are you?


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

My nearest LYS is in the next town over from here; just a few miles away. The owner couldn't be nicer or more helpful even if you aren't buying her high-priced but gorgeous yarn. She often goes on the computer to look for patterns and will suggest different yarns to use. I wish I could just go in and buy any yarn I want to support her store. There are always people sitting around the table and knitting and many different samples hanging up and often snacks on the table. Some of them seem to be there for a class but they always make people welcome to sit down and join them. Probably will go back and buy the 6 or 7 skeins I need for a sweater at $11 a skein just because the owner has been so nice and so helpful.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I worked in a LYS when I was in grad school. I got offered the job because I helped the woman in line behind me with her knitting question while I was waiting for my yarn. I was the only one there who knitted continental style so they let me help people who knitted that way. Usually, the owner and her friend were the only ones allowed to help with knitting questions; the rest of us were sent to the basement to bring up yarn or were assigned to straightening shelves no matter how much we knew. The store was small and there was no place for customers to sit and knit.


----------



## Collette (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel so very fortunate. Our LYS in Yucca Valley, CA is wonderful. Customers and proprietors have always been friendly, courteous and helpful. I must admit too, I haven't yet purchased anything there. Their prices are reasonable, they have a wonderful selection. So when I'm ready that's where I'll buy. I think a good person business realizes that.


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

Love your avatar. I have two bostons, and they are love muffins. I don't go to LYS, mainly because there is not one nearby (30-40 min away). I do most of my shopping on line or thru Hobby Lobby, AC Moore & (omg) Walmart. If there was one closer I might look in. I know when we had a quilt store nearby, I went frequently...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

My LYS has always had more than one employee in the store. When there is a major sale going on (not too long ago their "sister store" 5 hours away closed because the owner retired & couldn't sell the store & after moving things to this one they had a 'grand re-opening') they have many employees. They have a work table that usually has people sitting at it. Often I can tell it is a new person getting help with learning, but not always. There have been times when I have had to wait before being acknowledged/asked if I need help, but always because they were busy with someone else.

Before the re-opening, the front of the store was dedicated to needlepoint, embroidery, cross stitch and the back (darker area) to yarns, knitting, crochet. They have re-arranged and moved the yarn to the front and it seems their focus has changed. I used to wait a lot longer to have someone help me than now. Yesterday I just needed a notion and they were quick to ask/help but pleasant. The non-employee at the table was very pleasant and from the conversation she is there a lot.

I can't always afford to buy my yarn there, but the nice thing is, Hubby DOES shop there if shopping for me. He either goes in himself (they are very helpful to him) or gives me the money to get what I want. (That is how I started knitting socks, I got to choose my Christmas present several years ago, and bought yarn, needles & a basic 'how to' leaflet recommended by the store owner.


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

Link to LYS Rules -- Please follow the link, check the rules for one final review, and get back to me through email.

http://www.patchworkssd.com/lys/Local%20Yarn%20Store%20Rules.htm

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

LYS; Local Yarn Store


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Don't forget--you're NOT too far from Listowel!


Grannybear said:


> I guess the best thing I could say about the LYS happened in when a gentleman named Richard owned a tiny shop near us. He understood his clients and the economy. He would help us find suitable patterns for our skill level and then let us purchase our yarn one ball at a time. He would put the required number of balls in a bag with our name on it and we would drop by each payday and pick up another ball till our project was done (I just discovered a small bag with the date (1973, my name & Phone # with 3 balls of astra) that were going to be matching hats & mitts for the sweaters I had knitted for my girls. What a loss when he passed and the shop was closed. I no longer have a LYS closer than an hour. They carry high end patterns with required yarns but several of the salesgirls will take the time to help with a problem or suggest a less expensive alternate yarn. Because of these girls I do go back when I'm in the area and will purchase yarn for special projects and I do recommend them to others.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the way you have trained your "hubbie" to buy yarn or at least give you $$ for it! You are an inspiration to the rest of us! thanks. Hohjo



knitterbee said:


> My LYS has always had more than one employee in the store. When there is a major sale going on (not too long ago their "sister store" 5 hours away closed because the owner retired & couldn't sell the store & after moving things to this one they had a 'grand re-opening') they have many employees. They have a work table that usually has people sitting at it. Often I can tell it is a new person getting help with learning, but not always. There have been times when I have had to wait before being acknowledged/asked if I need help, but always because they were busy with someone else.
> 
> Before the re-opening, the front of the store was dedicated to needlepoint, embroidery, cross stitch and the back (darker area) to yarns, knitting, crochet. They have re-arranged and moved the yarn to the front and it seems their focus has changed. I used to wait a lot longer to have someone help me than now. Yesterday I just needed a notion and they were quick to ask/help but pleasant. The non-employee at the table was very pleasant and from the conversation she is there a lot.
> 
> I can't always afford to buy my yarn there, but the nice thing is, Hubby DOES shop there if shopping for me. He either goes in himself (they are very helpful to him) or gives me the money to get what I want. (That is how I started knitting socks, I got to choose my Christmas present several years ago, and bought yarn, needles & a basic 'how to' leaflet recommended by the store owner.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

He has done it on his own. He is definitely a keeper!


Hohjocello said:


> I like the way you have trained your "hubbie" to buy yarn or at least give you $$ for it! You are an inspiration to the rest of us! thanks. Hohjo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sounds good. I now can't get out as much because my husband has Parkinson's and so your shop sounds ideal. Good luck. Arianna


----------



## mailmom (Feb 23, 2011)

Local Yarn Shop


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

arianna said:


> Really sounds good. I now can't get out as much because my husband has Parkinson's and so your shop sounds ideal. Good luck. Arianna


Prayers for you and your husband! My grandmother had Parkinson's.
hugs


----------

